# can't fall asleep (before it reaches morning)



## Elicit (Aug 21, 2013)

(This sounds like a folk rock song to me in my head)

I can't fall asleep
Oh, I can't fall asleep, no,
I can't fall asleep.

The crickets are chirping
The fireflies come out
And the lights go down
Time goes on.

I just lay here in the dark
Watching the ceiling
My head spinning
My thoughts racing
And I my heart,
I know there's a journey to begin.
I know there's a journey to begin.

When will it begin?
Oh, when will it begin?
I know my journey will be over
Before it reaches morning.
Morning
Morning
My journey will be over
Before it reaches morning.

And so, I can't fall asleep,
oh, I can't fall asleep, no,
I can't fall asleep.

After the owl's gone to bed
And before the rooster crows
The red sun is low
Time goes on.

I just lay here in the dark
Watching the ceiling
My head spinning
My thoughts racing
And in my heart,
I know there's a journey to begin.

When will it begin?
Oh, when will it begin?
I know my journey will be over
Before it reaches morning.
Morning
Morning
My journey will be over
Before it reaches morning.

I can't fall asleep
I can't fall asleep, no
Before it reaches morning

The morning
The morning
I know my journey will be over
Before it reaches morning
Before it reaches morning
No, I can't fall asleep, no
Before it reaches morning


----------



## enchantedsecret24 (Aug 25, 2013)

I like this, and I agree that it sounds like a folk rock song. Just wanted to say great job. My favorite part is:

"The crickets are chirping
The fireflies come out
And the lights go down
Time goes on."

I don't know why, but I think it would sound better "as time goes on." That's just my opinion though, but think it would make it flow better.


----------



## Elicit (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey, thanks for responding! I really like the suggestion to add in the "as". It makes it flow much better. Thanks!


----------



## enchantedsecret24 (Aug 26, 2013)

Now problem!


----------

